
GitHub says bug exposed some plaintext passwords - cfontes
https://www.zdnet.com/article/github-says-bug-exposed-account-passwords/
======
kankroc
Crazy level of transparency, they noticed, fixed it and notified the users
even though this was an internal leak. I bet most businesses would just sweep
it under the rug.

